# 1977 Colnago Super



## TheWindrider (Dec 27, 2019)

Here is a ‘77 Colnago Super I picked up about 5 years ago from the original owner/builder/racer. Has a great racing heritage from my friend’s younger days. I am honored and privileged to give it a vibrant second life.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Dec 28, 2019)

What a beauty.  Steel frames have so much soul.


----------



## TheWindrider (Dec 29, 2019)

mymikesbikes said:


> What a beauty.  Steel frames have so much soul.



Thanx! It rides like no other.


----------

